# Need INFO on Adult Flash



## wardog0001000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Does any one know any good sites that also have "adult Flash (toons, or games)?

Please and thanks
Warren


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

www.google.com


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

There's no such thing. Googling it's likely a good way to load up your computer with viruses and malware though, so go ahead and try it if you like.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Uhhh... i meant A SPECIFIC SITE


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

There are not specific sites, nothing like that exists.


----------



## wardog0001000 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok how about one that is some what more specific than Google PLEASE


----------



## Magnus (Nov 23, 2008)

google is the most specific, i found 2 sites with it,. just put some effort in it. 

inb4: www.google.com


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

Good adult flash toons and games don't exist, there is no such thing.


----------



## Thatch (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Good adult flash toons and games don't exist, there is no such thing.



quoted for truth


----------



## RailRide (Nov 23, 2008)

And any that could be considered "good" are almost always paysites.

Think about it. If you could make _good_ Flash porn (considering how much work that is) , would you put it out there for free, knowing that sizable numbers of people would _pay_ to see it?

---PCJ


----------



## wardog0001000 (Nov 23, 2008)

ok ANY (good or Crappy)


----------



## KittenAdmin (Nov 23, 2008)

fchan.us

There is a flash section in each of the categories. Enjoy.


----------



## X (Nov 23, 2008)

wardog0001000 said:


> ok ANY (good or Crappy)



here is a decent assortment.
enjoy.

ALL LINKS ARE *(NSFW!)*

http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/kristal.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/temari-on-top.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/wide-open.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/tenticle-orgy.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/tittie-fuck.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentai-girl-fuck.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentai-girl-blowjob.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentairella-3.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentairella-2.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentairella-1.html
http://www.hornygamer.com/adult-games/hentai-playmate.html
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1031592/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1033602/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1033952/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1091037/
http://e621.net/post/show/85/animal_ears-blush-catgirl-female-flash-liru-male-r


----------



## wardog0001000 (Nov 23, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> fchan.us
> 
> There is a flash section in each of the categories. Enjoy.





Why Thank You Very Much 


MUHAHAHA:twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Good adult flash toons and games don't exist, there is no such thing.



-TwinkleSez

-this one amazing lucario fap flash game I played... it had surprisingly good art, and good frama rate :3

and for a site, obviously fchan, but there's also e621


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> -TwinkleSez
> 
> -this one amazing lucario fap flash game I played... it had surprisingly good art, and good frama rate :3
> 
> and for a site, obviously fchan, but there's also e621


AND LULZ...still find it funny Sibe is a mod on Lulz


----------



## NekoFox08 (Nov 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> AND LULZ...still find it funny Sibe is a mod on Lulz


sibe.... sounds so damn familiar... he's infamous for something.

ok, who was he again?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Nov 23, 2008)

*Shifty eyes* 

I know plenty of places...


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 23, 2008)

The hell? 

Off topic is getting more and more retarded.


----------



## Verin Asper (Nov 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> sibe.... sounds so damn familiar... he's infamous for something.
> 
> ok, who was he again?


please read this
SIBE


----------



## bozzles (Nov 23, 2008)

Needs moar gay furry flashes.


----------



## Monak (Nov 23, 2008)

NSFW: http://www.funny-games.biz/adult.html  Knock yourself out man.


----------



## FurryFox (Nov 23, 2008)

*NSFW*: http://foxbox.cc/forum/index.php?action=login

You can make an account for free to see the NSFW Flashes.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow, Sibe is a douche. o.o Anywho, yeah, I didn't know we were allowed to talk about this here?


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 23, 2008)

dude theres an entire mature game and toon section on newgrounds for gods sakes...


----------



## nurematsu (Nov 23, 2008)

www.newgrounds.com has a modest selection. If you look hard enough on the homepage, you'll find the link to the 'mature' stuff.


----------



## LonelyFox (Nov 23, 2008)

nurematsu said:


> www.newgrounds.com has a modest selection. If you look hard enough on the homepage, you'll find the link to the 'mature' stuff.



I just said this in my previous post ;.;


----------



## nurematsu (Nov 23, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> I just said this in my previous post ;.;



That's 'cause you ninja'd me


----------



## Whitenoise (Nov 23, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> -*TwinkleSez*
> 
> -this one amazing lucario fap flash game I played... it had surprisingly good art, and good frama rate :3
> 
> and for a site, obviously fchan, but there's also e621



I've encountered something of his, I was not impressed. Also what is Lucario's appeal? I think it looks pretty fucking ridiculous honestly, pokÃ©mon fetishes baffle the crap out of me  .

Also Sibe is a furry hero, his exploits are hilarious.


----------

